# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  نصائح لاختيار إكسسوارات الربيع

## دموع الغصون

الربيع يجب أن يكون له إكسسوارات من نوع خاص، حتى تشعرك ببهجة الربيع وفى ذات الوقت تكون صحية وأمنه


1- الإكسسوارات الخشبية تتميز بتعدد ألونها وأشكالها فالقطعة الوحدة قد تحتوى على أكثر من لون، لذا فهي الأفضل والأنسب للزينة، كما أن الأخشاب المصنوعة منها أمنه ولا تتفاعل مع البشرة.

2- الساتان هو احد أنواع الإكسسوار الجديدة التي تمنحك أناقة لا مثيل لها وفى ذات الوقت تناسب العديد من أنواع الإكسسوار فهي الأكثر استخداما فى أساور اليد وسوار العنق حيث يمكن تعليق بها أي قلادة من اى نوع.

3- القلادات المعدنية كالنحاس الأبيض والفضة بأنواعها هي الأنسب للربيع حتى لا تنعكس مع أضواء الشمس الساطعة وتعطى نتيجة عكسية.

4- الأحجار الكريمة أيضا تعد الأنسب لموسم الربيع فالحجر الواحد يحمل العديد من الألوان ويعطى شعور لمن أمامك بتدريجات متعددة فى ألوان اكسسوارك.

5- الإكسسوارات الخفيفة الوزن هي الأفضل للربيع لان حرارة الجو المرتفعة تجعلك لا تتحملين وزن القطعة التى ترتديها.

----------


## إن الله يراك

والالون برأيي لازم اغلبها يكون زهر وازرق سماوي واحمر واصفر واخضر.... مشكوووووووووووورة مواضيعك بتجنن

----------


## &روان&

رائعة انتي يا غصون
ورح اخد بنصائحك مع اني مو من النوع يلي مو كتير بيلبس  اكسسواراااااات

----------


## دموع الغصون

يسلمو " ان الله يراك " بالفعل الألون لازم تكون فرحه بحيث تعكس الربيع بالإضافة لناسقها مع اللبسه بشكل عام 

" روان " بشكرك كتيرعلى مرورك و تعليقك 

مشكورات صبايا

----------


## shams spring

*كتير بحب الاكسسوارات  
خصوصي المصنوعة من الخشب وايضا الفضة 
بمدوني بالحيوية والنشاط بالصيف ^_^
مشكووووورة دموع على هالنصائح الحلوة 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورة شمس على المرور والتعليق الجميل

----------

